# suspected IED at kitchener Court house.



## MilEME09 (14 Aug 2020)

Fatal car explosion outside Kitchener courthouse caused by suspected I.E.D.

https://globalnews.ca/news/7275265/car-explosion-kitchener-courthouse/?utm_medium=Facebook&utm_source=GlobalNews&fbclid=IwAR1-WdM0kDei9ObrPjv1ZDCPhSt9lAwV0-NjsYqhPRN86-6sgXBP6jy9Y54

Well this is interesting


----------

